# Need Modem and Router!



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Need>EXPERT< Advice for Router w/ P2P feature!!  Urgently..*

HI guyz I want a router w/ torrent(P2P) downloading feature and will run it 24/7!! 
and which of the following Routers will be better supported by F/W by DD-WRT or Tomato or Open WRT ...
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND

ASUS RT-N13U

ASUS Router support P2P downloads by default but its F/W is buggy and downloads breaks a lot and it got poor Wi-Fi range where as TP-link Router got better WiFi range....
BOTH are supported by DD-WRT F/W but I donno know will I able to download torrents on TP-Link or not!..
So plzz Friends Help me n need a router very urgently..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2012)

No idea about TP Link, but since I own Asus N13U I can tell you about it.

Some points about it:


Router is performing perfectly well, at least for me.
 No range issues, again at least for me (but I agree it has got bad range compared to other routers in this range, thanks to the internal antenna. But still, I am able to make it work across 3 floors; 2,3(router),4. PS: Range problem should be vertically, _if it'd be there_, not horizontally, I believe.)
 Asus firmware is perfectly stable.
 Download master is working pretty well including p2p.
 There are all the advanced options which I will or may use. (And probably you too)
 Finally it will void the warranty if I chose ddwrt.

Above points also explain why I _shouldn't_ upgrade to ddwrt.

Now reasons why I _should_ upgrade to ddwrt.


You must have read that Asus firmware is buggy, but the actual culprit is DM
 
Reasons >


It doesn't supports resume after a power cut, you have to do it manually.

Plus it supports only FAT32, can't say about ext3. That means I can't download files > 4GB. So think, what's the purpose of p2p download, if you can't DL > 4GB files ?

Still, its good or _arguably_ best in this range.

PS: I'm still DLing 24/7


----------



## Mario (Aug 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> [*]Plus it supports only FAT32, can't say about ext3. That means I can't download files > 4GB. So think, what's the purpose of p2p download, if you can't DL > 4GB files ?[/list]



Version B of this router supports NTFS.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2012)

Mario said:


> Version B of this router supports NTFS.



I have same B1 version, and it doesn't. Router detects it, but DM doesn't.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have same B1 version, and it doesn't. Router detects it, but DM doesn't.


thanks for the info dude...so i'm getting asus
.plz gimme the link of a seller on ebay and of b1 version...


----------



## Mario (Aug 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> thanks for the info dude...so i'm getting asus
> .plz gimme the link of a seller on ebay and of b1 version...



Get locally, both ebay and FK prices are overpriced


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

i cant find one dude....so can i have link for online seller

i cant find one dude....so can i have link for online seller


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

Why are you asking ebay link from us when you can search by your own? Nobody discussed about ebay. I got it for 3200/- locally. You can get for around 3k if you find a good deal.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 31, 2012)

Asus RT-N13U | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

^is it b1 version....
@sujay...cuz here faqin noobs donno know whether asus makes routers n if someone knows then  got v1 version not b1

^is it b1 version....
@sujay...cuz here faqin noobs donno know whether asus makes routers n if someone knows then  got v1 version not b1


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

^Well it was the same case here. It should be available given that you search hard. I searched for almost 50 shops, and it was available in only two shops. The only reason I bought locally as I wanted to be sure of B1 version which most of the online stores don't tell.


----------



## Mario (Aug 31, 2012)

FK price is about 200 bucks overpriced - still you can get from them - just send them a detailed email asking them to check the version - ask them to check the back of the box - that's where its mentioned if its B1 or not - they will reply in 2 days and in my experience, they usually don't lie. Just don't forget to mention what you want checked and exactly where.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

^Below box or modem, named as "H/W Rev B1".


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

^ hi bro...will tp link able to download torrents.....by installing otpware such as transmission on dd wrt....n as i will be installing dd wrt on asus if i get it....will there be any issue with that?

^ hi bro...will tp link able to download torrents.....by installing otpware such as transmission on dd wrt....n as i will be installing dd wrt on asus if i get it....will there be any issue with that?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

> will tp link able to download torrents.....by installing otpware such as transmission on dd wrt



Can't say, google it.



> n as i will be installing dd wrt on asus if i get it....will there be any issue with that?



If all goes well, then no issues should be there.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

sorry....another nooby ques....can I download torrents on a adsl2  wifi modem with any fw installed.(i think there aint any fw made for modems...)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2012)

^Provided it has a USB port, supports ddwrt and has enough ROM to install apps.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^but dd wrt ain't support modems

^but dd wrt ain't support modems


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

@Sujay.. So I'm going to buy Asus Router 2day or tomm...Should I go for it?
Can it manage Direct downloads??or is there any 4 gb capping for that too?.
What additional features I get by Installing DD-Wrt or oter FW??
Reply soon bro


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2012)

4GB capping is due to FAT32 filesystem, not P2P downloads. See Wiki page of ddwrt -N13U for details.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

So I'm getting This...
^Is it f9?

bought it ...


----------

